
Did LIGO experiment detect dark matter? - 00_NOP
https://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2016/03/25/is-dark-matter-locked-up-in-primordial-black-holes/
======
PaulHoule
It is generally believed that dark matter is smooth and not lumpy because if
was lumpy (black holes, burned out stars, lotsa jupiters) we would see more
gravitational lensing events than we do.

